# Unbelievable...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Univ. of Florida suspends frat over abuse of wounded vets

I'm surprised that some vets didn't go on a hunt and maim mission. :watching:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

still a chance for some "black ops" to set things straight.
sent the frat to Russia and see how they'd do.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I seriously wonder if it is not time to end the whole Frat thing. A Rhode Island frat house was in the news today for hazing involving pouring vomit on someone who had been burned with cigarettes.... Needless to say, the resulting infections were a hospital affair.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Never really understood the whole frat thing and why some feel a need to be a member. I went to college and received my degrees on my own. 

But then again, I was married and had a full-time job. No time to be a dick head and do stupid things or get in trouble.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Alpha Mike Foxtrot to those Fraternity Members if the rest of the ingrates had any common sense.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> No time to be a dick head and do stupid things or get in trouble.


But you said you were married. :lol:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Univ. of Florida suspends frat over abuse of wounded vets
> 
> *I'm surprised that some vets didn't go on a hunt and maim mission.* :watching:


Exactly what I said to my wife, in a few different words, last night when we were watching the news. I can almost guarantee that if the "spitters" had gotten the sh-t kicked out of them, including some broken and/or displaced skeletal components, they'd give a second thought about trying something like that again.

Pain is the greatest teacher.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Never really understood the whole frat thing and why some feel a need to be a member. I went to college and received my degrees on my own.
> 
> But then again, I was married and had a full-time job. No time to be a dick head and do stupid things or get in trouble.


I did the same as you; went to college part time at night to get my degrees while working full time and raising a family.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> I seriously wonder if it is not time to end the whole Frat thing. A Rhode Island frat house was in the news today for hazing involving pouring vomit on someone who had been burned with cigarettes.... Needless to say, the resulting infections were a hospital affair.


We had fraternities and sororities in my high school; two of each. I still have my frat pin (ABO). Of course we didn't have frat houses. They were just excuses for fun.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Never really understood the whole frat thing and why some feel a need to be a member. I went to college and received my degrees on my own.
> 
> But then again, I was married and had a full-time job. No time to be a dick head and do stupid things or get in trouble.


Same here - had a kid in the middle of the second year. No full-time job, though, except college. This was in the UK and the nasty old socialist government paid all tuition, plus enough to live on with the wife's wages.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was one of those veterans that actually used his GI Bill. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

My God that was upsetting! Saw it on the news last night. They literally are a bunch of pukes!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> My God that was upsetting! Saw it on the news last night. They literally are a bunch of pukes!


Yeah, me too! Saw it on FOX News and they weren't happy about it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> The school said on Friday that it is charging the Zeta Beta Tau fraternity with obscene behavior, public intoxication, theft, causing physical or other harm, and damage to property. Local police did respond, but no criminal charges were filed.


It sounds like only the school is charging them? No criminal charges, no criminal charges? These insignificant little pukes should at the very least be arrested and charged with assault and any other charge they could possibly throw at them. Personally I'd love to see them get the living shit beaten out of them. Perhaps a good sound public flogging like they do in the middle east. 100 lashes while strapped to a trestle with a microphone next to them so we can all hear them scream in agony. Spoiled little bastards and their worthless little selves. They should plaster their ugly faces in every newspaper and on every news network throughout the country 24/7. I'd love to see them have their miserable, wretched, insignificant little lives ruined over this incident. Screw 'em. They'll never amount to shit anyway. There is absolutely no excuse whatsoever for this type of behavior. I'm not sure but I'm surprised that no one came to the aid of the disabled veterans. Christ, I don't know which is worse? What in God's name is happening to this country? What in the hell would ever provoke these little monsters to want to do such a thing? This has got to be one of the most outrageous acts ever perpetrated on those who I consider to be the very best that this nation has ever produced. Brings me to tears just having to write this. God Damn it!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

_"They are a fraternity of fine young men. But they had too much to drink, and they took it out on young men and women who sacrificed life and limb for their freedom," Cope said.
_

The above is a snippet from the article I posted. I still find it hard to believe that there wasn't some kind of body count involved. The vets had to be very restrained.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

That's exactly the kind of trash that the teachers of the United States are turning out . From kindergarten through college. Pretty sad, no respect for the people who fought for the freedoms they enjoy. Not to mention the servicemen and women who paid the ultimate price.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> That's exactly the kind of trash that the teachers of the United States are turning out . From kindergarten through college. Pretty sad, no respect for the people who fought for the freedoms they enjoy. Not to mention the servicemen and women who paid the ultimate price.


And the parents have absolutely NO influence at all..? I blame the parents WELL before the teachers.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> And the parents have absolutely NO influence at all..? I blame the parents WELL before the teachers.


Yeah, it's familial responsibility, that cascades from immediate family to extended family to community in a hierarchical process.

[You are dreaming, Sail. In this country only some religious communities follow the closest-is-first principle as a responsibility regime.]


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:


> And the parents have absolutely NO influence at all..? I blame the parents WELL before the teachers.


Well sure they do, but who do you think influenced their parents? Their parents received their education from somebody? It's no secret that the teachers unions or all public employees unions for that matter are a subsidiary of the Democratic Party. Can you imagine having a job where the employees get to vote for their boss and then negotiate with that same boss for wages and benefits? Even FDR was opposed to the unionization of public employees:



> "All Government employees should realize that the process of collective bargaining, as usually understood, cannot be transplanted into the public service," he wrote. "It has its distinct and insurmountable limitations when applied to public personnel management."
> 
> Roosevelt didn't stop there.
> 
> "The very nature and purposes of Government make it impossible for administrative officials to represent fully or to bind the employer in mutual discussions with Government employee organizations," he wrote.


Obviously it is within the best interests of the teachers to encourage their students to support the party that the teacher's unions have the most to gain from. I believe that many, not all teachers have the best opportunity to poison young minds with their subversive way of thinking. They have the greatest opportunity as they are in control of these peoples minds as "shootbrownelk" stated "From kindergarten through college." It's also no secret that colleges and universities are a "hotbed" of subversive thinking. Just look at what the Nazi's were able to do with the "Hitler-Jugend". Where were the parents then? Any clear thinking individual at that time would have realized that it would be national suicide for the Nazi's to accomplish their goals of world domination. They were just too small of a country to take on not only the United States with it's industrial might but also Russia. They along with Japan and Italy were defeated in just 3 1/2 short years. In order to indoctrinate such a huge amount of people it has to be done on a grand scale, something that only a government can accomplish. What better way to do it through the public education system? A system in which Democrats hope to extend to both colleges and universities.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> SailDesign:
> 
> Well sure they do, but who do you think influenced their parents? Their parents received their education from somebody? It's no secret that the teachers unions or all public employees unions for that matter are a subsidiary of the Democratic Party.
> 
> <huge snip>.


Oh - so there are NO Republican teachers now? Yeah - right.

How did you escape, then? Please don't tell us you were the Lone Shining Star in your class.... Roughly half of the States is right-leaning, and ALL of the teachers are left-leaning? I don't buy it - it's just a feeble excuse for you to ignore the fact that the parents fucked up raising their kids.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:


> Oh - so there are NO Republican teachers now? Yeah - right.


Did I say that? To refresh your memory:


> I believe that many, *not all* teachers have the best opportunity to poison young minds with their subversive way of thinking.





> How did you escape, then?


Maybe it's because I'm not that easily led.



> Please don't tell us you were the Lone Shining Star in your class


Please don't tell me that you think that the public employee's unions along with the teacher's unions are not supporters of the Democratic Party. And of course in no way would try to influence their students politically. Lone Shining Star? I don't think so, the only thing I got out of school was raising Hell.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

It's not the parent's fault. It's not the teacher's fault. It's the natural evolution of young protected individuals. They haven't gained the life changing advantage of a SEE.

SEE = Significant Emotional Event. It's can be different for each individual but it always changes the way they think or act afterwards. In this case a brutal ass whuppin' from one of the old vets being disrespected might qualify as a SEE.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> saildesign
> No full-time job, though, except college. This was in the UK and the nasty old socialist government paid all tuition, plus enough to live on with the wife's wages.


But someone paid right. 
May be you lived on the TAX on the neighbor that raised 3 Kids and worked 2 Jobs so that your marvelous government could sent you 24 semesters for free to college.
Just a thought.

Was this in the 60ties or 70ties when the socialist destroyed the jobs all over the Britain Islands for more TAX payment to the government? That was the time when the b ritish had before a grat automobile, electric, airplane, ship etc Industry. The Socialists greedy for TAX increase sent Millions in Britain without Job and Children in poverty. The brutish Industry after that never recovered.
Do you still remember who was paying your college?
Nothing on this earth is for free. Someone pays. Always.
But great move.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

desertman said:


> SailDesign:
> 
> Did I say that? To refresh your memory:
> 
> ...


Well... I don't recognize your description of school teachers, or parental responsibility. I guess time has maybe changed society even more than I knew. As for unions - of any sort - versus the Republican party, it could be a 'which came first - chicken or egg' thing, but for the past half-century or so it is _certainly_ a matter of which party the Big Bosses have chosen to support and eventually control. Unions that try to help their people have no choice in the matter.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro:


> May be you lived on the TAX on the neighbor that raised 3 Kids and worked 2 Jobs so that your marvelous government could sent you 24 semesters for free to college.
> Just a thought.


*Right on brother!* Someone once called the Democratic Party the "Gimmedat Party".



> "The problem with socialism is that you eventually run out of other people's money."--Margaret Thatcher


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hillman:


> I guess time has maybe changed society even more than I knew.


Indeed it has! I went to school in a union free school district (UFSD) not so anymore. The Democratic Party and the Republican Party are not the same anymore either and in my opinion not for the better. The Democrats were the party of JFK and the Republicans Barry Goldwater, I think both would be turning over in their graves.

It's not private unions that I have issues with. If those unions price their employers out of business it's their own greedy little damn faults. Public unions do not have that issue as governments will never go out of business. Taxpayers will always be responsible for their insatiable demands. Bringing down the quality of life for those who are forced to pay for it. Just look at Pritchard, Alabama, San Bernardino, Ca and the many other municipalities throughout the country who can not meet their contractual obligations. Obligations promised and upheld by politicians who relied on public union support in getting them elected. Democrats claim that they are all for the middle class while at the same time supporting the public employee's unions that are bankrupting the middle class. Forcing them to struggle even harder to keep their own heads above water. This shit really has to stop.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> It's not the parent's fault. It's not the teacher's fault. It's the natural evolution of young protected individuals. They haven't gained the life changing advantage of a SEE.
> 
> SEE = Significant Emotional Event. It's can be different for each individual but it always changes the way they think or act afterwards. In this case a brutal ass whuppin' from one of the old vets being disrespected might qualify as a SEE.


Many parents nowadays expect the schools to raise their kids for them and instill a sense of civic values. (but they expect them to be the parents' values and not the teachers') 
And yet they hamstring the educational system telling them they can't lay a hand on their kids. If there's a fight, teachers are expected to talk the kids down or just separate them. Worse, even have to wait for the police to deal with the kids at school.
Growing up, talk back to a teacher would get you dragged to the principal's office. Parent(s) would be called and they would come to the school and get you. there might be a whuppin waiting for you at home, and you deserved it.
Spare the rod/spoil child needs to come back into use.
Kids play murderous role playing games on-line and all they have to do is hit reset to start again and do-over. this crosses over to real life in their minds. They can't comprehend that bullets and murder are final and are just plain WRONG!.
There are teen girls murdering other girls for a make believe character (slender man) so they can please him and join him. The internet is more real to some than the real world.
It's time for everyone of any real world intelligence to have a bug out bag and a plan.

A SEE from Vets would be a small but very important start in the right direction. (make sure someone leads the cops in the wrong direction away from the vets)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy:


> And yet they hamstring the educational system telling them they can't lay a hand on their kids.


Shit, when I was in school and a teacher laid a hand on me, my parents would call the teacher, thank them and tell them I probably deserved it. Which I admittedly did on numerous occasions. There was one kid who was really being a wise ass, worse than me and the science teacher threw him against the wall putting a hole in the sheetrock in the shape of his body. There were never any lawsuits filed or demands that the teacher be fired. Nowadays they have to make a big deal out of all this politically correct bullshit such as pointing a finger at someone or expelling them for chewing a pop tart in the shape of a gun. Christ, when I think of all the crap that I did, if it were today I would have been in juvenile detention center at the ripe old age of 12. I gotta' say though even though I was somewhat of a hell raiser I did have a lot of respect for some of the teachers who knew how to handle my errant ways without getting the police involved. There were rarely if ever any school shootings back then either. Times sure have changed.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

@ BackyardCowboy
My Grandfather told me when we head our first child, that raising a child needs a strong hand. Spoiled children will not value anything that you give them and will never respect anybody beside themselves or people that can be useful for them. But useful people get used and not respected. Parents want to be their children friend and get played by their children. In many homes are 6 year olds the rulers. . Bad news is, they are much to old to be a child friend. Children that never hear a NO will never say yes not even under torture.
Parents should be parents again, but the liberal government don't like that idea. Who needs a government when they have a functioning family?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> desertman
> Someone once called the Democratic Party the "Gimmedat Party"


People don't understand that a government a President or a political party don't have money, and no jobs.

I always laughing when a politician promisses 5 Million Jobs. Where are they? Obama said he will give 5 Million Jobs in 3 Months. People honestly believe that any politician have Jobs in their pocket.
Mr. Ehmke was a social leader in Germany and he stud on the bus station ands said the SPD (socialist party of Germany) will create 2 Million jobs in Bavaria. A man ask him right there on the spot. "OK and when wee don't elect you, than you don't give the jobs to us. Do you keep than the jobs in your seller and wait for the next election? Mr. Ehmke did not answer that question.

They have absolutely no money. If the government give you a Dollar, they have to steal that Dollar first from your neighbor. That is a fact.
Many don't understand that anymore. And well don't forget if you scream gimmy that, that you are a neighbor too. Real fast you belong to the people that don't receive, you all of a sudden belong to them that give. And don't believe that you are to poor to give. Liberals don't have mercy if they squeeze their neighbors regardless what they have. Gimmy your life would be not a first time request in a socialistic society.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro:


> They have absolutely no money. If the government give you a Dollar, they have to steal that Dollar first from your neighbor. That is a fact.


You have great logic my friend! I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

desertman said:


> BackyardCowboy:
> 
> Shit, when I was in school and a teacher laid a hand on me, my parents would call the teacher, thank them and tell them I probably deserved it. Which I admittedly did on numerous occasions. There was one kid who was really being a wise ass, worse than me and the science teacher threw him against the wall putting a hole in the sheetrock in the shape of his body. There were never any lawsuits filed or demands that the teacher be fired. Nowadays they have to make a big deal out of all this politically correct bullshit such as pointing a finger at someone or expelling them for chewing a pop tart in the shape of a gun. Christ, when I think of all the crap that I did, if it were today I would have been in juvenile detention center at the ripe old age of 12. I gotta' say though even though I was somewhat of a hell raiser I did have a lot of respect for some of the teachers who knew how to handle my errant ways without getting the police involved. There were rarely if ever any school shootings back then either. Times sure have changed.


If you were in that bracket now, you'd be a poor misunderstood child of ineffective parents. A victim of society's violence and need lots of (pathetic, ineffective) help. they want to turn you into a sheep.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Oh - so there are NO Republican teachers now? Yeah - right.
> 
> How did you escape, then? Please don't tell us you were the Lone Shining Star in your class.... Roughly half of the States is right-leaning, and ALL of the teachers are left-leaning? I don't buy it - it's just a feeble excuse for you to ignore the fact that the parents fucked up raising their kids.


Nice articulation there, Sail. I can say as the son of at reformed libby teacher that they may not all be indoctrinated in college, those who aren't are brainwashed by their

DEMOCRAT UNIONS!

Drop a few more F- BOMBS with your response for me, will you? Let's see how far you can push it.

GW


----------

